# Seite aktualisieren



## kaitheo (8. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich hab ein Script gebastelt, welches Bilder updatet und deren Pfad in der DB speichert. 
Also z.B. habe ich das alte Bild mit Pfad bilder/bild.jpg in der Datenbank gespeichert. Das Script macht ein Update des Bildes, sprich das Bild sieht anders aus, hat jedoch den gleichen Namen. ( auch prima)
Wenn ich nun ne Seite aufruf, seh ich aber noch immer das alte Bild. 
Ist also ein temporäres Problem  Erst wenn ich auf aktualisieren klicke, seh ich das neue Bild. 

Meine Frage also: 
Wie kann ich die Seite automatisch beim Aufruf so aktualisieren, dass auch die Bilder aktualisiert werden?

Mit einer ZufallsVariablenÜbergabe in der URL hab ich's auch schon probiert und hat nicht gefunzt.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Tim C. (8. März 2004)

```
header("Location: ".$_SERVER['PHP_SELF']."?".$_SERVER['QUERY_STRING']);
```
So?


----------



## kaitheo (8. März 2004)

Danke erstmal für die superschnelle Antwort.

Würde glaub ich auch funktionieren.

Sobald ich aber Variablen per POST oder GET übermittle, kann die Seite irgendwie nicht aufgebaut werden.

Hätt ich vielleicht sagen sollen: Aber ich schicke an meine Seite permanent irgendwelche Variablen teils per Post, teils per get und teils beides zusammen.


----------



## Tim C. (8. März 2004)

Die momentan übergebenen GET Variablen werden doch wunderschön über das $_SERVER['QUERY_STRING'] wieder angehängt. Dass du auf die POST Daten so keinen "Zugriff" hast ist auch klar.
Diese können aber auch nach dem Reload nur dann zur Verfügung stehen, wenn du manuell am Client reloadest, dann fragt er dich ja, ob die POST Daten nochmal übermittelt werden sollen.

Generell sollte das doch kein Problem sein, da meines Erachtens, sämtliche Variablen, die bestimmen, wo sich der User grade befindet und welche Seite angezeigt werden soll, sowieso per GET übergeben werden.


----------



## kaitheo (8. März 2004)

Vielleicht hab ich den Code ja falsch eingebaut. 
Hab's im Head und Body bereich probiert. Es  einfach net.


----------



## kaitheo (8. März 2004)

Jetzt hab ich ne Möglichkeit gefunden, die auch PHP unabhängig funktioniert:

<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">

Näheres dazu kann man unter selfhtml.teamone.de nachlesen


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. März 2004)

Füge mal in die Seite, in welcher das/die Bild/er stehen,...
	
	
	



```
header("Expires:0");
header("Pragma:no-cache");
```
 ..ein, vielleicht hilfts ja.

Das Updateskript selbst zu aktualisieren, dürfte wenig Sinn machen.


----------

